# Nice new Simpsons packaging



## Bribie G (19/7/14)

I went to open my new sack of Simpsons MO and saw that it was sealed with a plastic strip along the top that was stitched into place by the usual stitching pattern.
Bugger, I started picking at the stitching to find what thread to pull to instantly unzip the sack.

Then I looked over the other side and saw the instruction to pull the narrow plastic tape to open.





WTF

Pulled it as directed, zipped right off.




noice. No more tugging at this string or that, then attacking with a Stanley knife.

I also note that the Simpsons sacks now seem to be slightly shorter and wider than the "standard" .


----------



## Edak (20/7/14)

Good to hear they have simpslified the process (see what I did there?). I don't open to many so I don't mind tugging the bit in top of the sack. (!)


----------



## mje1980 (20/7/14)

I hack the **** out of the top with a Stanley. I don't know how many times one of our brew club members has shown me how to do it perfectly without damage, but I always pick the wrong string, get the shits, then introduce the bag to my mate stan.


----------



## MastersBrewery (20/7/14)

Edak said:


> I don't mind tugging the bit in top of the sack. (!)


I let SWMBO take care of that action h34r:


----------



## Peter Wadey (22/7/14)

I only open the bag once.

I would care more for a bag liner.
That would be an improvement.

Peter


----------



## manticle (22/7/14)

mje1980 said:


> I hack the **** out of the top with a Stanley. I don't know how many times one of our brew club members has shown me how to do it perfectly without damage, but I always pick the wrong string, get the shits, then introduce the bag to my mate stan.


You're not alone. Stan and rubber bands or emptied into rodent proof container.


----------



## wessmith (22/7/14)

Jeez guys, its pretty bloody simple. The odds are 50/50 you get it right first time. Second try will ALWAYS be successful. And tie off the bag with a cable tie....

Wes


----------



## manticle (22/7/14)

I'm pretty bloody simple sometimes too wes.


----------



## wessmith (22/7/14)

OK, time to fess up - I had some serious training in bag opening way back in 2003. The warehouse we were using in Western Sydney had an outbreak of weevil from some imported pasta product. We had to remove our malt to an isolated storage location (one of the old ammunition bunkers at Penrith) and fumigate the bags. That meant EVERY bag had to be opened - all 1200 of them. Thats 30 tonnes of malt.

Then we had to cable tie every bag with a tag explaining why the bag had been opened. Lots of fun!

These days I keep my hand in on the odd bag of malt and Laucke bread mix in 5kg bags. (Face of bag to the front and pick from the left). Unfortunately there is no standard for bag stitching. It all depends on the bagging line equipment and can vary even with the same malt supplier. Then you have both single string and double string stitchers.

Wes


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/7/14)

wessmith said:


> OK, time to fess up - I had some serious training in bag opening way back in 2003. The warehouse we were using in Western Sydney had an outbreak of weevil from some imported pasta product. We had to remove our malt to an isolated storage location (one of the old ammunition bunkers at Penrith) and fumigate the bags. That meant EVERY bag had to be opened - all 1200 of them. Thats 30 tonnes of malt.
> 
> Then we had to cable tie every bag with a tag explaining why the bag had been opened. Lots of fun!
> 
> ...


One of life's little treasures.
It either does or it dont !
Nev


----------



## pk.sax (22/7/14)

Oh no.

You'd be missed around these parts Bribie.


----------

